# Temperatura termostato plancha



## enmanue (Sep 7, 2015)

Hola, buenas se me ha estropeado la plancha tipo vaporeta que no echa vapor pero si calienta, 
la he desmontado y he comprobado que tenga tension en la entrada, el termofusible, dos termostatos que estan atornillados al calderin, la resistencia del calderin, etc y he visto que 
esta todo ok excepto uno de los termostatos que no me da continuidad con lo cual esta estropeado, mi consulta es que para poder comprar otro que temperatura es ,ya que, pone k155 y no se cual es la temperatura, en el otro  que esta bien si pone 160 grados


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2015)

Uno es de *155°* y el otro de *160° *


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 7, 2015)

es un  KSD301G....


http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/ksd301-g-ceramic-auto-thermostat-10a-250v-125v-from-fstb-1-2--1382067609.html


----------



## angel36 (Sep 7, 2015)

http://es.aliexpress.com/item/155-Celsius-NC-250V-AC-10A-Ceramic-Thermostat-KSD301/1500172064.html


podría ser 155º


EDIT: me ganaron..........


----------



## enmanue (Sep 7, 2015)

ok, muchas gracias


----------



## enmanue (Sep 28, 2015)

Hola buenas fui a la tienda para comprar el termostato que no daba continuidad, el tio de la tienda me dijo que si era abierto o cerrado "porque los hay abiertos y cerrados" me dijo, entonces lo comprobo  con el polimetro y un mechero a ver si al aplicarle calor se cerraba y efectivamente se cerro pasando un tiempecillo con lo cual el termostato aparentemente esta bien y no estaba mal por el hecho de no dar continuidad como he leido por internet que en muchos casos los centro de planchado dejan de echar vapor por ese motivo, por tanto, no se cual es el problema.

Asi que describo el problema que tengo con el centro de planchado desde el principio:

la electroválvula no puede ser porque funciona bien porque hace el típico "clac" al accionar el botón de la plancha, entonces di la vuelta al centro planchado y desartonille  un tornillo grande que me imagino que es para limpiar el calderín cuando se obstruye de cal y efectivamente salió como arenilla, llené el deposito de agua y ya se escuchaba el ruido típico que hace motor de la bomba de agua, calentando el calderin y echando vapor pero al cabo de unos días dejo de echar vapor.

Volví a limpiar el calderín para ver si tenía más arenilla pero no funcionaba así que desmonte el centro planchado para verlo por dentro, comprobé la continuidad del termofusible, los dos termostatos y medí la resistencia del calderín a ver si estaba bien dando 50 ohms aproximadamente. En uno de los termostatos no daba continuidad así que la desartonillé la quite y donde estaba pegado al calderín tenia pasta térmica, limpie el termostato de la pasta, la puse , la atornille y nada, ahora viene lo raro la moví un poco de su sitio donde va atornillada y ¡¡ funciono !! pero al cabo de un mes mas o menos dejo de funcionar entonces hice lo de mover un poco el termostato pero nada y ahora ni si quiera calienta el calderin y el piloto indicador luminoso de vapor se queda encendido y no se apaga.

adjunto fotos


----------



## zopilote (Sep 28, 2015)

Revisa el fusible termico, puede que se haya abierto.


----------



## enmanue (Sep 29, 2015)

he comprobado el termofusible que va conectado desde la fase de entrada hasta un terminal de la electrovalvula y esta bien porque da continuidad, tambien he comprobado el fusible termico que es metalico que va desde un terminal  del motor de la bomba de agua al termostato k155 y tambien esta bie, ahora pasa que cuando he montado la plancha y le echao agua ya no se apaga el piloto de indicador de agua de la cubeta todo por el simple hecho de comprobar los termofusibles sin tocar nada mas.


----------



## sito das Pallaregas (Oct 22, 2015)

Los termostatos están mal, pueden estar fogonados por dentro o tener débil el bimetal, por eso al mover l los componentes funciona, y no desconecta.


----------

